# Issues with Recovery drive after upgrade to Win 8.1



## camomia (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi  
Just did the upgrade to 8.1 two nights ago and have been having issues ever since. The main thing that's bothering me is my D (recovery) Drive. This afternoon I go to get online and my son had forgotten to close out a game and sign out. In closing everything down I come across an error window letting me know that my memory was low. I immediately checked and found my D drive almost completely full. Last I saw, not too long prior to upgrading, my D drive had not much of a dent in the memory. Beside the D drive issue, browsers are constantly hanging or not responding, pages take forever to load and I've had to shut down by pressing power button because everything froze and after 30-40 minutes, I gave up. Not sure what to do here to hopefully fix this mess, so any help or direction would be greatly appreciated. Only issues I was having prior to upgrading was slow start-up and constant unresponsive flash errors. Thanks in advance !!

Here's my info...if I'm missing anything, let me know.
HP 2000 laptop 2.00 GB RAM 
Windows 8.1 64-bit OS, x64 based processor
AMD E-300 APU w/ Radeon HD graphics 1.30GHz

C: drive 214 GB free of 273 GB Recovery (D) drive 2.77 GB free of 23.3 GB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

HP use the D drive as a recovery drive, so you can a) set the pc back to factory format (which will be 8.0 I suspect ) and b) HP often set D as a backup disk , which often then fills up 

I would check to see if any backup programs are running 
Backing Up Your Files (Windows 8) | HP® Support

Also did you make the HP recovery CDs on the machine, it takes 4 DVDs and you can only make the recovery set once


----------



## nolacs22 (Feb 6, 2014)

It takes 6 DVD+R only or 23GB USB. I only know this because I just finished making mine.:flowers:

HP pavilion g6-2225nr
Win 8 X64 V6.2.9 IE 10:wink:


----------

